# Hitler Attentate erfolgreich [Hypothetisch] folgen?



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor kurzem mal wieder den Film Operation Walküre gesehen, der ja das Attentat vom 20. Juli 1944 als Spielfilm darstellt, dies hat mich dazu gebracht mich ein wenig mehr in andere der versuchten Attentate einzulesen und bei einigen war es ja nun mal extremes Glück das Adolf Hitler überlebt hat.
Daher würde mich einmal interessieren was ihr glaubt wäre passiert, wenn Hitler bei einem Attentat vor dem Unternehmen Barbarossa gestorben wäre?

Wer hätte eurer Meinung nach die Macht übernommen?
Wäre es trotzdem zum Krieg gegen die Sowjetunion gekommen?
Was für Auswirkungen hätte es auf den Genozid gehabt?
Die 1 Frage hat natürlich auch eine Auswirkung auf die anderen 2.


Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass Heinrich Himmler die Macht übernommen hat, da die SS nach Hitlers Tod wohl ziemlich sicher fest hinter ihm gestanden hätte und keiner der anderen Mächtigen im Reich die uneingeschränkte Unterstützung der Wehrmacht hatte.
Ich denke es wäre nicht zum Krieg gegen die Sowjets gekommen, zumindest nicht so schnell nach dem Westfeldzug.
Der Genozid wäre nach meiner Meinung mindestens genauso schlimm geworden, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer, da Himmler alles andere als ein Opportunist war, sondern fest an die Ideologie des Nationalsozialismus geglaubt hat.


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2018)

Interessante Frage, werter RtZK,

Himmler stand sicherlich mit ganz oben in der Rangfolge  eines potentiellen Nachfolgers Hitlers im oben beschriebenen Fall.

Da auch der innere Machtzirkel des Diktators wohl von Intrigen lebte, tippe ich mal auf Martin Bormann.
Glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass selbst Himmler und Göring vor dem so was wie Angst gehabt hatten.
Mit Sicherheit hatte so jemand, der Chef der NSDAP und Privatsekretär Hitlers war, ein entsprechendes Spinnennetz ausgelegt.

Krieg mit der UdSSR - bin mir nicht ganz sicher, evtl. später.
So unfassbar fanatisch wie Hitler waren wohl die Wenigsten, sondern eher Mitläufer (Himmler war da sicherlich eher die Ausnahme), die jeweils die Gunst der Stunde im Regime für sich persönlich nutzten.
Eine Zweckgemeinschaft für zwei solcher Regime wäre durchaus auch denkbar gewesen.

Genozid: Mit Sicherheit ja in den bis Dato besetzten Gebieten + Schlimmer als Massenmord geht kaum, Grausamer vielleicht noch, weil Typen wie Heydrich vielleicht noch mehr geworden wären...


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessante Frage, werter RtZK,
> Da auch der innere Machtzirkel des Diktators wohl von Intrigen lebte, tippe ich mal auf Martin Bormann.
> Glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass selbst Himmler und Göring vor dem so was wie Angst gehabt hatten.
> Mit Sicherheit hatte so jemand, der Chef der NSDAP und Privatsekretär Hitlers war, ein entsprechendes Spinnennetz ausgelegt.



Ich glaube Bormann war nur während Hitlers Lebzeiten ein sehr mächtiger Mann, der aber eben nur auf Grund Hitlers Gunst so weit oben war und wie du schon erwähnt hast bei den restlichen hohen Tieren im 3. Reich nicht gerade beliebt war.
Aus diesem Grund denke ich Himmler hätte kurzen Prozess mit ihm gemacht, insofern er eine Machtübernahme versucht hätte, denn hinter Himmler stand nun einmal die SS, hinter Bormann stand eben weder die Wehrmacht noch die SS.
Aber zweifelhaft steht wohl fest, stände hinter einer Person die Wehrmacht, dann hätte diese Person wohl die Macht übernommen, doch außer hinter Hitler standen sie eben nun einmal hinter niemandem, die kritischen Generäle gab es ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr und Keitel war nur eine Marionette Hitlers, dem die Wehrmacht dann wohl nicht bedingungslos gehorcht hätte.
Wobei bei der ganzen Überlegung von zentraler Rolle ist, ob Hitler ein politisches Testament zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte, denn wäre dieses an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen oder in die Hände der führende Personen innerhalb der Wehrmacht wäre definitiv diese Person an die Macht gekommen, da die Treue zu Adolf Hitler zu diesem Zeitpunkt zweifellos ungebrochen war.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

Ich denke, ein erfolgreiches Hitlerattentat hätte es spätestens 1933 geben müssen, damit eine Diskussion über die Folgen interessant wird.


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein erfolgreiches Hitlerattentat hätte es spätestens 1933 geben müssen, damit eine Diskussion über die Folgen interessant wird.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt das man das nicht voraussehen könnte, 1933 wäre gar nichts passiert, ein anderer Reichskanzler der nicht von der NSDAP gestellt worden wäre, wäre an die Macht gekommen, da, was du nicht vergessen solltest, Hindenburg noch am Leben war und dieser der mit großem Abstand mächtigste Mann im Reich war, und somit hätte sich Deutschland nicht aus dem Versailler Vertrag gelöst und dieser und nichts anderes hat dafür gesorgt das Hitler an die Macht gekommen ist und mit seinen Komplizen für die schrecklichsten Verbrechen der Menschheitsgeschichte gesorgt hat.
Hätten die Siegermächte des 1. WK nur einen Moment nachgedacht, wäre ihnen bewusst gewesen das die Deutschen so eine Schmach nicht hinnehmen würden.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2018)

@ RtZk

M.M. nach ist eine wirklich differenzierte Antwort auf diese Frage sehr schwierig und es kommt auch sehr auf den Zeitpunkt an und wer das Attentat begeht (Überraschungseffekt)

Meiner Einschätzung nach wird es zwei eventuell dei Machtblöcke geben, wobei Himmler, Heydrich und die SS plus Polizei einen Machtblock darstellen und die Heeresführung (inklusive von Widerständlern), Halder, von Brauchitscht, Beck etc den anderen organisierten Block (Attantatsplane während der Blumenkriege) darstellen. Den dritten Block könnte Göring darstellen inklusive der Teile der Wehrmacht und Bevölkerung die ihm Folgen würden.
Himmler hat das riesen Problem, dass er weder in der Bevölkerung noch in der Wehrmacht insgesamt und insbesondere bei der Heeresführung/Heer beliebt war oder Freunde hatte, eher war er verhasst und hatte viele Feinde.
Dazu wäre Deutschland mit England immer noch im Krieg insoweit würden schon alle Heeresoffiziere Himmler als "Führer" feindlich gegenüber stehen, nach dem ganzen Quälereien mit der Waffen SS und SS vor dem Krieg und während des Polen und Frankreichfeldzuges.
Auch bei der Bevölkerung waren weder Himmler, Heydrich oder die SS besonders beliebt eher gefürchtet, auch dort ist eher kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.
So lange Himmler nicht Teile des Heeres kontrollieren kann, hat er mit seinen Verfügungstruppen und der Polizei keine Chance, da das Heer mobilisiert ist und die Heeresoffiziere die Kommandogewalt haben und einschreiten können gegen jeden Machtergreifungsversuch von Himmler und Heydrich.

Der NSDAP als Parteiorganisation mit SA und auch Bohrmann (der 1940 lange noch nicht so stark war wie zum Ende des Krieges) sind als Machtfaktor von Hitler ausgeschaltet worden mit dem Röhm Putsch! Auf welchen Machtfaktor sollte sich die NSDAP stützen ohne Hitler und die SA (die zu diesem Zeitpunkt eher völlig tot ist)?! Der Machtfaktor SA wurde von Hitler auf die SS übertragen.
Klar gibt es noch die Parteiorganisation, aber völlig unbewaffnet und ohne Macht etwas durchzusetzen.

Da weder das Heer noch die Wehrmacht insgesamt ein homogener Block sind, auch dort gab es "eingefleischte" Nazi Überzeugungstäter, könnte durchaus Göring als "Kompromisskandidat" seine Chance suchen, wenn er es schafft genügend kommendierende Heeresoffiziere auf seine Seite zu ziehen, auch war er in der Bevölkerung zu der Zeit nicht unbeliebt. Allerdings ist Göring wahrscheinlich zum Zeitpunkt eines Attentats und des anschließenden Machtkampfes um wenigstens organisiert, zwar hat er die Luftwaffe als Organistionshilfe, aber dort stehen ihm auch erbitterte Feinde gegenüber, insoweit halte ich seine Chancen für die schlechtesten.

M.M nach haben die "Widerständler" im Heer die besten Chancn, wenn sie am schnellsten Handeln, da sie einen guten Organisationsgrad haben, und mit ihren Heeressoldaten auch die entsprechede zahlenmäßige und waffenmäßige Macht, die Mehrzahl der Offiziere sind eher keine wirklichen NSDAP Sympathisanten und Himmler, Heydrich und die SS als Gegenspieler würde eher einigen als Spalten. Halder, Beck, von Witzleben etc etc, hätten damit eine echte Chance die Macht zu ergreifen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt das man das nicht voraussehen könnte, 1933 wäre gar nichts passiert, ein anderer Reichskanzler der nicht von der NSDAP gestellt worden wäre, wäre an die Macht gekommen, da, was du nicht vergessen solltest, Hindenburg noch am Leben war und dieser der mit großem Abstand mächtigste Mann im Reich war, und somit hätte sich Deutschland nicht aus dem Versailler Vertrag gelöst und dieser und nichts anderes hat dafür gesorgt das Hitler an die Macht gekommen ist und mit seinen Komplizen für die schrecklichsten Verbrechen der Menschheitsgeschichte gesorgt hat.
> Hätten die Siegermächte des 1. WK nur einen Moment nachgedacht, wäre ihnen bewusst gewesen das die Deutschen so eine Schmach nicht hinnehmen würden.



Auch wenn der Geschichts-LK schon etwas her ist, kann ich mich an viele Dinge noch erinnern. Mit meiner vorherigen Aussage wollte ich lediglich andeuten, dass es 1944 eh schon zu spät war. 
Mit einem erfolgreichen Attentat auf Wilhelm II. wäre man auch nicht im ersten Weltkrieg gelandet. Dieser stellte eigentlich die Weichen für alles, was im Anschluss geschah. Er zerstörte jede außenpolitische Stabilität, die man Bismarck zu verdanken hatte.

Der Versailler Vertrag war letzten Endes nicht im Ansatz fair. Man darf sich kaum darüber wundern, dass das nicht hingenommen wurde.


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

@Don-71
Beck ist bereits 1938 in Ruhestand getreten, ich glaube nicht, das er sich noch auf die Wehrmachtstruppen verlassen konnte.
Die Frage wäre wirklich ob die Bevölkerung eine Seite gesuchte hätte, wenn es kein politisches Testament gegeben hätte.
Der Großteil der SS war meines Wissens in Deutschland stationiert (nicht die Waffen-SS), die deutsche Polizei als Ganzes natürlich auch. Der Großteil der Wehrmacht dürfte sich in den besetzen Gebieten oder an der Ostgrenze zur Sowjetunion befunden haben. Das bedeutet demnach, dass keine großen Wehrmachtsverbände in Deutschland selbst stationiert waren, außer natürlich dem Ersatzheer, aber ob der Oberbefehlshaber dessen den Mut gehabt hätte sich Himmler oder Göring entgegen zu stellen bezweifle ich, da dieser ja nicht gerade der beste Offizier war und diese Stellung nicht unbedingt eine Ehre war. 
Die SS (soweit mir bekannt ohne Waffen-SS) umfasste über 200.000 Mann zu diesem Zeitpunkt, die alle fest hinter Himmler standen.Ich habe durchaus meine Zweifel ob das Ersatzheer ohne politisches Testament eingriffen hätte, da es eben keine Person gab die die absolute Macht über die Wehrmacht hatte und dementsprechend als Befehlshaber in Frage kam.

Dementsprechend ist es für mich so: 
--> Oberbefehl über das Ersatzheer = Machthaber im Deutschen Reich
--> Niemand hat ihn, dann der Oberbefehlshaber der SS = Machthaber im Deutschen Reich

@DesinformierterLoser , schau noch mal nach oben, mir ging es um die Zeit vor dem Ostfeldzug, 1944 war es sowieso zu spät, deshalb habe ich diesen Zeitpunkt auch nicht ausgewählt, da er nach meiner Meinung weniger spannend ist.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2018)

Salve,

ich sehe das wesentlich entspannter als du, da die Anzahl der Männer die wirklich Macht im Heer hatten durchaus vorhanden und vor Ort waren,  und Ludwig Beck kann auch ganz schnell wieder zurück kommen aus dem Ruhestand und 1940 war er durchaus noch eine "Respektsperson"
Die Anzahl der Heeresverbände die 1940/41 (bevor Barbarossa) in Deutschland waren, dürfte um ein vielfaches größer als 200000 Mann gewesen sein, gerade nachdem Frankreichfeldzug.
Keitel und Jodl hatten ohne Hitler keine Kommnadogewalt über Truppen.

Septemberverschworung – Wikipedia
Wehrkreis III (Berlin) – Wikipedia
Franz Maria von Dalwigk zu Lichtenfels – Wikipedia

Männer mit Macht:
von Brauchitsch = Oberbefehlshaber des Heeres
Halder = Generalstabschef
Witzlebens 1. Armee in Deutschland nach Frankreichfeldzug
Paul von Hase seit November 1940 Stadtkommandant von Berlin
Wolf-Heinrich von Helldorff Polizeipräsident von Berlin 1940

Und der Herr zu Lichtenfels als Kommandeur des Wehrkreises III sieht mir nicht nach einem Unterstützer Himmlers aus, wenn sein Vater Zentrumsabgeordneter war, konnte der garantiert recht wenig mit der SS anfangen

edit:

Übrigens war Fromm schon 1940 Befehlshaber des Ersatzheeres und auch kein Freund von Himmler und das Ersatzheer hatte 1940 noch lange nicht die Funktion und Macht wie 1944!
Friedrich Fromm – Wikipedia

edit2:
Erich Hoepners XVI. Armeekorps war ab August 1940 wieder in der Heimat (Wehrkreis III Berlin)
Hoepner gehörte auch zur "Septemberverschwörung"


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

Helldorf sollte Himmler unterstanden sein. 
War Witzlebens 1. Armee in der Nähe Berlins stationiert? Falls nicht, dann wären die Truppen wohl weitgehend irrelevant, da er wohl sowieso erst zu spät vom Tode Hitler mit bekommen hätte. 
Von Brauchitsch war durchaus mächtig, doch schien er nach seiner Bedenken vor Beginn des Westfeldzuges danach doch sehr von der Ideologie des Nationalsozialimus angetan "Von Brauchitsch wies den Militärbefehlshaber von Frankreich Otto von Stülpnagel und die nachgeordneten Militärbezirkschefs im November 1940 an, die günstige Gelegenheit zu nutzen und die Arisierung jüdischer Unternehmen im besetzten Frankreich voranzutreiben."
Die Frage ist standen zu Lichtenfels überhaupt großartig Truppen zur Verfügung die er innerhalb 24 Stunden hätte mobilisieren können?
Ich denke nicht, das einer der genannten Personen ausreichend Unterstützung der Wehrmacht gehabt hätte um die Macht zu übernehmen.
Halder war ja im OKW in Berlin stationiert und er hatte dort noch Vorgesetzte, daher würde ich ihn mal weites gehend ignorieren.

Bei all diesen Personen ist es fraglich ob ihnen die Soldaten der Wehrmacht gefolgt wären, die SS wäre Himmler hingegen sicher gefolgt und besonders durch derlei Zweifel wäre einiges an Zeit vergangen, wodurch Himmler wohl definitiv die Macht hätte übernehmen können
Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege war Fromm als Befehlshaber des Ersatzheeres nur Hitler unterstellt und hatte rund 900.000-1.200.000 Mann zu dieser Zeit unter Befehl. Das er selbst versucht hätte die Macht zu übernehmen halte ich für ausgeschlossen, aber ob er jemanden dieser Personen unterstützt hätte?, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2018)

Die Frage die sich doch stellt ist, wer handelt am schnellsten und wem würden die Herren mit Macht folgen?!

Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, hatte Himmler absolut keine Autorität bei Heeresoffizieren oder Wehrmachtsoffizieren, eher das völlige Gegenteil, er war verhasst und die Leute in Berlin würden ja sehen, wenn er mit Heydrich zum Staatsstreich ausholen würde, insoweit wäre dann die Frage Himmler oder nach meiner Überlegung Beck. Und da Tippe ich mal das 90% der Wehrmachtsoffiziere gegen Himmler und für Beck wären, vor allen dingen die Relevanten mit Fromm, Halder, von Brauchitsch, von Witzleben, Hoepner etc etc.
Dabei spielen dann Göring und Erich Raeder mit ihre direkten Untegebenen auch eine Rolle.

Himmler hatte zeitlebens seine Autorität außerhalb der SS nur durch Hitler nie durch seine Person selber!


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Himmler noch jemand entgegen stellen würde, sobald er die Macht über Berlin hätte und da sich nahezu alle Konkurrenten in Berlin befanden, wäre es ein leichtes für ihn gewesen diese durch die Polizei oder SS festzunehmen, denn wie erwähnt durch die Uneinigkeit der Offiziere hätte die SS deutlich schneller reagieren können.
Die Frage wäre auch, wäre es wirklich ein Staatsstreich?, sodass die Wehrmacht ein Vorgehen gegen die SS rechtfertigen könnte?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2018)

Bitte?

Du glaubst allen ernstes das sich Heeresoffiziere nach einem Tod von Hitler, einfach von der SS willkürlich verhaften lassen würden?
Da glaube ich absolut nicht dran, da würde es eher wilde Schießereien geben!
So einfach ist das nicht, dazu war die SS viel zu verhasst beim Militär und ihre Autorität beruhte ja klar auf Hitler, wäre der Tod, hätte Himmler nur seine eigene (nicht) vorhandene Autorität außerhalb der SS.
Das würde zu sofortigem Widerstand auch mit Waffengewalt führen, wenn der anfängt einfach Offiziere zu verhaften.

So "Tod" war die Wehrmacht 1940 noch nicht!


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bitte?
> 
> Du glaubst allen ernstes das sich Heeresoffiziere nach einem Tod von Hitler von der SS willkürlich verhaften lassen würden?
> Da glaube ich absolut nicht dran, da würde es eher wilde Schießereien geben!
> So einfach ist das nicht, dazu war die SS viel zu verhasst beim Militär und ihre Autorität beruhte ja klar auf Hitler, wäre der Tod, hätte Himmler nur seine eigene "nicht" vorhandene Autorität außerhalb der SS.



Naja, sie würden sich nicht gerne verhaften lassen, vielleicht gäbe es auch Schießereien vor dem OKW, aber der Punkt bleibt, das bis dahin keine Truppen hätte mobilisiert werden können, die sich gegen die SS und Polizei hätten stellen können und da es durchaus Hitler treue Seelen wie Keitel gab, die Himmler womöglich unterstützt hätten, wären wohl kaum alle Soldaten auf einmal aufgestanden und hätten sich gegen die SS erhoben.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon vermute ich mal stark, dass Himmler und andere die Hitler nahe standen durchaus verbreitet hätten, das Hitler ihn persönlich zu seinem Nachfolger ernannt hätte. Personen wie Goebbels (sehr großer Einfluss auf den einfachen Soldaten und die Bevölkerung) wäre es sicher zu zu trauen ihn zu unterstützen, wenn entsprechende Posten in Aussicht gestellt worden wären.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2018)

Der Stadtkommandant hat auf alle Fälle Truppen, der Befehlshaber des Berliner Wehrkreises auch, der Polizeipräsident ist ein "Verschwörer", also kann er warnen und in Zossen (OKH) lassen die sich doch nicht einfach von der SS in ihrer eigenen Kaserne verhaften.

Ja, Himmler und  Goebbels hätten als Gespann eine Chance mit entsprechender Zeit etwas vorzubereiten, die Frage ist, schauen die anderen einfach zu, wenn klar wird, dass Himmler sich zum Führer aufschwingen will, du unterschätzt m.M. nach wie verhasst der Mann durchgängig außerhalb der SS war und selbst ein Goebbels hätte es sau schwer der Bevölkerung, Himmler als neuen Führer zu verkaufen vom Militär ganz zu schweigen.
Darüber hinaus bleibt die Frage, ob die zwei zusammenarbeiten.
Das große Dilemma ist doch, dass keiner der Hitler Paladine wirklich Autorität hatte, Himmler hatt noch am meisten Macht und durch seine Autorität innerhalb der SS, einige Möglichkeiten, darüber hinaus war er aber mit Abstand wesentlich mehr verhasst und gefürchtet als Göring oder Goebbels.

Keitel und Jodl sind mit Hitlers Tod völlig abgemeldet, da sie gar keine direkte Macht haben, weder auf das Heer, Luftwaffe noch Kriegsmarine, hier kommt es auf die Kommandierenden vor Ort an.


----------



## micha34 (29. Mai 2018)

Ohne Hitler hätten sich evtl noch einige in Machtkämpfe verstrickt,wären aber letztendlich mangels genügend Rückhalt gescheitert.
Evtl wäre seitens der Wehrmacht eine vorläufige Militärführung gestellt worden.
Da wäre es lediglich noch um Schadensbegrenzung und Beendigung der Auseinandersetzungen gegangen.Die Entscheidungen Hitlers waren ja nicht immer die Besten.
Wahrscheinlich hätte sich eine komplett neue Führungsebene ohne die üblichen Verdächtigen gebildet.

Allerdings muss man sich auch die Frage stellen,was ohne Hitler seinerzeit aus Deutschland geworden wäre.
Der damalige "Zeitgeist" war sowieso seltsam und auch die "Führer" der anderen Nationen kein Deut besser.


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

Hm ich glaube eher ihr überschätzt die Wehrmacht Offiziere, Hitler war bei Ihnen auch nicht gerade beliebt (siehe Septemberverschwörung), trotzdem ist ihm nahe zu jeder bis zu seinem Tod gefolgt.


----------



## JePe (29. Mai 2018)

Ziemliche Spekulatiusdiskussion.

(Hinter)Fragwuerdiger finde ich da schon eher, wie Nachkriegsdeutschland mit den Attentaten und Attentaetern umging und umgeht. Und Stauffenberg ist dafuer ein schoenes, schlechtes Beispiel - weil da gerne von soldatischer Tugendhaftigkeit geschwafelt und darubeber ausgeblendet wird, dass sich Teile der Wehrmacht erst von Hitler abgewandt haben, als offenbar wurde, dass der Krieg nicht mehr gewinnbar war. Jedenfalls nicht mit einem Oberbefehlshaber Hitler. Was wiederum zu Spekulatius einlaedt: Waere der Krieg wie gewuenscht verlaufen - haetten dieselben Offiziere dann Anstoss am Holocaust genommen?

Am Ende ist Stauffenberg fuer Nachkriegsdeutschland vor allem ein moralisches Feigenblatt, um sagen zu koennen: Seht, wir waren ja gar nicht alle so.


----------



## Rolk (29. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Am Ende ist Stauffenberg fuer Nachkriegsdeutschland vor allem ein moralisches Feigenblatt, um sagen zu koennen: Seht, wir waren ja gar nicht alle so.




Das klingt als wolltest du sagen jeder der nicht gleich einen Sprengsatz Richtung Hitler getragen hat automatisch ein Nazi war.^^​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hitler Attentate erfolgreich [Hypothetisch] folgen? .


Wenn Hitler schon 1933 beim ersten Versuch ermordet worden wäre, wäre die Welt eine ganz andere. Deutschland und sein Schwesterstaat Frankreich wären schon in den vierziger Jahren zusammengekommen, die EU hätte es ab die fünfziger Jahren gegeben, wir hätten heute in der ganzen Welt friedliche Demokratien, die Menschenrechte würden  überall anerkannt und wir würden interstallaren Raumflug beginnen.

Aber es mussten ja alle Werte der Aufklärung zerschlagen werden, Wissenschaft missbraucht werden und zu okkultem Blödsinn (Esoterik) eingesetz werden, es wurden Billiarden Vermögen vernichtet, mit denen alles möglich gewesen wäre, wie z.B. das Projekt Atlantropa, mit dem ganz Europa und Afrika mit kostenlosem Strom versorgt hätten werden können. Afrika wäre entwickelt worden und heute die Quelle für Ruhe und Urlaub, Russland wäre Teil der EU usw. 

Und wer ist schuld! ADOLF, der Drecksack!


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ziemliche Spekulatiusdiskussion.
> 
> (Hinter)Fragwuerdiger finde ich da schon eher, wie Nachkriegsdeutschland mit den Attentaten und Attentaetern umging und umgeht. Und Stauffenberg ist dafuer ein schoenes, schlechtes Beispiel - weil da gerne von soldatischer Tugendhaftigkeit geschwafelt und darubeber ausgeblendet wird, dass sich Teile der Wehrmacht erst von Hitler abgewandt haben, als offenbar wurde, dass der Krieg nicht mehr gewinnbar war. Jedenfalls nicht mit einem Oberbefehlshaber Hitler. Was wiederum zu Spekulatius einlaedt: Waere der Krieg wie gewuenscht verlaufen - haetten dieselben Offiziere dann Anstoss am Holocaust genommen?
> 
> Am Ende ist Stauffenberg fuer Nachkriegsdeutschland vor allem ein moralisches Feigenblatt, um sagen zu koennen: Seht, wir waren ja gar nicht alle so.



Dafür gibt es ein schönes Wort. Opportunisten. 

Leute, die wirklich unser Andenken verdient haben, sind z.B. Georg Elser, die Geschwister Scholl, die Mitglieder der Roten Kapelle (und viele andere). 

Das Offizierskorps der Wehrmacht hat (bis auf sehr, sehr wenige Ausnahmen) solange begeistert mitgemacht, wie die Truppen gesiegt haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Hitler schon 1933 beim ersten Versuch ermordet worden wäre, wäre die Welt eine ganz andere.



*hust* wir wissen doch was passiert wäre, siehe C&C Alarmstufe Rot  *scherz*


Naja auch wen Hitler in 1933 gestorben wäre..die NS Gedankengut wäre in der Zeitpunkt nicht mit ihm gestorben, es würde halt ein andere früher oder später an die Macht Kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> es würde halt ein andere früher oder später an die Macht Kommen.


Mein Beitrag war doch reine Ironie. Und wenn man sich die lange Liste der Schwerverbrecher ansieht, wenn man auf übelstes Gesindel wie Rosenberg schaut, dann waren weite Teile der Gesellschaft verdorben. Aber es gab auch andere. Es ist ähnlich wie heute. Lassen wir die AfD gewähren, wird es sich ähnlich entwickeln. Es gibt immer eine andere Alternative, damals wie heute. Man muss sie nur unterstützen, und das Leben bleibt freidlich, voller Liebe, aufbauend und kooperativ.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ziemliche Spekulatiusdiskussion.
> 
> (Hinter)Fragwuerdiger finde ich da schon eher, wie Nachkriegsdeutschland mit den Attentaten und Attentaetern umging und umgeht. Und Stauffenberg ist dafuer ein schoenes, schlechtes Beispiel - weil da gerne von soldatischer Tugendhaftigkeit geschwafelt und darubeber ausgeblendet wird, dass sich Teile der Wehrmacht erst von Hitler abgewandt haben, als offenbar wurde, dass der Krieg nicht mehr gewinnbar war. Jedenfalls nicht mit einem Oberbefehlshaber Hitler. Was wiederum zu Spekulatius einlaedt: Waere der Krieg wie gewuenscht verlaufen - haetten dieselben Offiziere dann Anstoss am Holocaust genommen?
> 
> Am Ende ist Stauffenberg fuer Nachkriegsdeutschland vor allem ein moralisches Feigenblatt, um sagen zu koennen: Seht, wir waren ja gar nicht alle so.





> Dafür gibt es ein schönes Wort. Opportunisten.
> 
> Leute, die wirklich unser Andenken verdient haben, sind z.B. Georg Elser, die Geschwister Scholl, die Mitglieder der Roten Kapelle (und viele andere).
> 
> Das Offizierskorps der Wehrmacht hat (bis auf sehr, sehr wenige Ausnahmen) solange begeistert mitgemacht, wie die Truppen gesiegt haben.



Auch wenn ich nur sehr ungern den "Verteidiger" der Wehrmacht spiele, kamen von den 8 versuchten Anschlägen vor dem Russland Krieg (Fall Barbarossa), 4 von Wehrmachtsoffizieren oder waren Wehrmachtsoffiziere maßgeblich beteiligt!

Klar kann man argumentieren, dass das zu wenig war, kann man dann aber auch für die 80 Millionen umfassende Zivilbevölkerung. Ich will hier weder etwas relativieren, noch die Wehrmacht in beseres Licht rücken, aber die klaren historischen Fakten sollten schon berücksichtigt und nicht negiert werden, weil man eine Agenda durchsetzen will!

Liste der Attentate auf Adolf Hitler – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nur sehr ungern den "Verteidiger" der Wehrmacht spiele, kamen von den 8 versuchten Anschlägen vor dem Russland Krieg (Fall Barbarossa), 4 von Wehrmachtsoffizieren oder waren Wehrmachtsoffiziere maßgeblich beteiligt!
> 
> Klar kann man argumentieren, dass das zu wenig war, kann man dann aber auch für die 80 Millionen umfassende Zivilbevölkerung. Ich will hier weder etwas relativieren, noch die Wehrmacht in beseres Licht rücken, aber die klaren historischen Fakten sollten schon berücksichtigt und nicht negiert werden, weil man eine Agenda durchsetzen will!
> 
> Liste der Attentate auf Adolf Hitler – Wikipedia



Es mag einzelne Offiziere in der Wehrmacht gegeben haben (das habe ich auch nicht in Abrede gestellt), die etwas unternommen haben, aber die absolute Mehrheit des Offizierkorps ist den Weg Hitlers mitgegangen und hat insbesondere die verbrecherische Kriegsführung mitgemacht. 

Und gerade die Männer vom Anschlag am 20 Juli müssen sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, das sie – solange die deutsche Wehrmacht erfolgreich war - mitgemacht zu haben.

Das ist ein Grund, warum – meiner Meinung nach – diese Männer nicht als das Vorbild dienen sollten, zudem sie gemacht werden. 

Und deshalb finde ich, dass wir eher den von mir genannten (Georg Elser, Geschwister Scholl, Rote Kapelle) gedenken sollten.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

Man kann dieser Meinung sein, ich teile sie nicht in dieser extremen Form, da sich die 4 Anschläge vor Barbarossa und auch der Großteil der Offiziere des 20. Juli, alle aus den September Verschwöreren von September 1938 "rekrutieren"/entstammen.
Genauso hatten Teile der Septemberverschwörer Kontakte zum Schulze-Boysen/Harnack-Kreis, die der Hauptteil der Roten Kapelle in Deutschland war.

Auch bei mir genießen die Zivilisten die Widerstand geleistet haben, ich würde da Dietrich Bonhoeffer auch hinzufügen, größeres Ansehen, da sie wesentlich weniger Möglichkeiten hatten, als ihre Wehrmachtskollegen, mit entsprechendem Rang, deshalb muss ich aber trotzdem die historischen Fakten bzgl. der Wehrmacht akzeptieren und auch im historischen Kontext neutral einordnen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann dieser Meinung sein...


Solange der Krieg erfolgreich war, standen alle stramm hinter den Verbrechern.

Erst, als der Verlust von Staufenbergs eigenem Rittergut immer klarer wurde,
handelte er konsequent. Das mindert seine Tat nicht, aber seine Beweggründe.
Und wäre er ein wirklicher Held, hätte er sich mit in die Luft gesprengt, anstatt
feige eine Menge Mitläufer zu töten und keinen Erfolg gehabt zu haben. Es gibt
sehr gespaltenen Meinungen zu Staufenberg, schaut man tiefer in Schriften von
Historikern. Nichts desto trotz gebührt im meine Hochachtung,

Sehe ich den ganzen aktiven Widerstand nach den ersten Verhaftungswellen, dann
findet sich keiner. Auf 60 Millionen Deutsche sind 60 aktive Widerständler etwas 
dürftig, oder? Das ist ein Armutszeugnis für eine Kultur und erhöht die Leistungen
der wenigen wirklich aktiven umso mehr. Aber wir müssen schon das Austeilen 
von Flugblättern als Widerstand überhöhen, um überhaupt auf eine nennenswerte
Anzahl zu kommen. 

Die einzigen, die Konsequenz und unter der eigenen Vernichtung Widerstand
leisteten, waren die Zeugen Jehovas und das wird weitestgehend  verschwiegen,
während die katholische Kirche  bis auf ein paar Schriften mitlief, die Evangelen
lange glühende Wegbereiter waren und erst später eine kleine Gruppe etwas
machte, SPDler, KPDler und Gewerkschaftler vorsorglich eingesperrt wurden
und der Rest der Gartenzwerge weitestgehend ruhig war. Ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2018)

Nun die Rolle der Wehrmacht muss man im Rahmen der Zeit betrachten, der Soldat war unpolitisch (offiziell).
Warum am Ende viele noch zu ihm gehalten haben? Der selbe Grund warum er selbst den Krieg bis zum Ende geführt hat: Nie wieder ein November 1918

Ein guter Roman zum Thema wäre zum Beispiel "München" von Robert Harris. 
Die handelnden Personen sind Konservative, die den Sturz Hitlers planen.



> Solange der Krieg erfolgreich war, standen alle stramm hinter den Verbrechern.


Das selbe galt aber auch für Hitler selbst, er hat Rommel in Afrika auch nicht bestraft obwohl er gegen die Anweisungen gehandelt hat und es am Ende schiefgegangen ist.
Er hat einfach zu große Erfolge gehabt um ihm aus dem Weg zu räumen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange der Krieg erfolgreich war, standen alle stramm hinter den Verbrechern.



Das ist historisch einfach unkorrekt bis gelogen!
Die Attentäter vom 20. Juli bestanden doch nicht nur aus Staufenberg!

Septemberverschworung – Wikipedia
Dazu gehörte auch noch Erich Hoepner.

Lies dir die Namen alle durch und schaue, wann sie und durch wen sie gestorben sind!

Hier handelt es sich durchaus um hochrangige Wehrmachtmitglieder vor und während des Krieges.

Deine Aussage ist schlicht und einfach FALSCH!


----------



## micha34 (29. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und deshalb finde ich, dass wir eher den von mir genannten (Georg Elser, ) gedenken sollten.



Der Elser??
Der hat lediglich unschuldige Menschen weggebombt und dafür sogar ein Denkmal bekommen.
Der ist nichts anderes als ein Mörder.
Das war die einzige perverse Leistung die der erbracht hat.


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist historisch einfach unkorrekt bis gelogen!
> Die Attentäter vom 20. Juli bestanden doch nicht nur aus Staufenberg!
> 
> Septemberverschworung – Wikipedia
> ...



Doch haben manche von diesen später noch die Nazi Ideologie aktiv unterstützt. 
Letztendlich haben viele Teilnehmer der Septemberverschwörung ihre Meinung geändert nachdem der Westfeldzug erfolgreich war.
Das Dritte Reich war voll von Opportunisten, wie zahlreiche Beispiele zeigen.
Solange es lief standen sie stramm hinter dem Regime, lief es schlecht oder vermuteten sie das es schlecht laufen könnte versuchten sie aufzubegehren.


----------



## compisucher (29. Mai 2018)

Hmmm...die spekulative Anfangsfrage von RtZk bezog sich in meinem Verständnis auf die Ausgangslage 1944 und einem zu diesem Zeitpunkt gelungenen Attentat.
Zu dieser Zeit war Bormann einer der einflussreichsten im engeren Führungszirkel.
Nach eingängiger Recherche zu dieser Person ich den Vorschlag zurück, da ich nunmehr nicht glaube, dass er ohne seine Funktion als Hitlerflüsterer noch Bestand im Regime gehabt hätte.
Tendenziell tippe ich nun auch eher auf Himmler, der die rolle des "glaubhaften Fanatikers" am ehesten hätte aufüllen können.

Wehrmachtsoffiziere spielten hier aus meiner Sicht keine Rolle, trotz des durchaus vorhandenen Widerstandes.
Grund:
Der Ehrenkodex war ungleich anders als in der heutigen Zeit und sogar die Widerständler haderten sehr mit sich selbst, weil sie einen Eid auf den Führer geschworen hatten.
Ungeachtet der von vielen realistisch eingeschätzten militärischen Lage fühlten sich diese Offiziere (die meisten Generäle wurden von 1900 geboren!), dem Eid und dem Vaterland verpflichtet und Eidbruch bedeutete für diese Soldaten Verrat an Deutschland.
Viele kritische Generäle waren 1944 schon ausgesiebt und der Rest um Hitler waren eher Ja-Sager.

Hätte das Ereigniss früher vor Barbarossa  statt gefunden, glaube ich nun, dass es den Ostfeldzug nicht gegeben hätte, weil die zu diesem Zeitpunkt ausübende Generalität durchaus das Risiko kannte.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

@ compisucher



> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe vor kurzem mal wieder den Film Operation Walküre gesehen, der ja das Attentat vom 20. Juli 1944 als Spielfilm darstellt, dies hat mich dazu gebracht mich ein wenig mehr in andere der versuchten Attentate einzulesen und bei einigen war es ja nun mal extremes Glück das Adolf Hitler überlebt hat.
> *Daher würde mich einmal interessieren was ihr glaubt wäre passiert, wenn Hitler bei einem Attentat vor dem Unternehmen Barbarossa gestorben wäre?*


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Doch haben manche von diesen später noch die Nazi Ideologie aktiv unterstützt.
> Letztendlich haben viele Teilnehmer der Septemberverschwörung ihre Meinung geändert nachdem der Westfeldzug erfolgreich war.
> Das Dritte Reich war voll von Opportunisten, wie zahlreiche Beispiele zeigen.
> Solange es lief standen sie stramm hinter dem Regime, lief es schlecht oder vermuteten sie das es schlecht laufen könnte versuchten sie aufzubegehren.



Quellen und Belege?!

Außer von Brauchitsch hast du nichts angeführt!

Beck, Witzleben, Hoepner, Halder, Hase, Canaris, Schulenburg,  Stülpnagel etc waren eigentlich seit Septemper 1938 permanent mit Widerstand beschäftigt, mal mehr mal weniger.
Witzleben, Hase, Canaris, Schulenburg,  Stülpnagel waren die ganze Zeit mit Widerstand und Attentatsplänen beschäftigt, die mit der Zeit auch immer schwieriger wurden.


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Quellen und Belege?!
> 
> Außer von Brauchitsch hast du nichts angeführt!
> 
> ...



Hjalmar Schacht – Wikipedia , er hat Hitler eindeutig unterstützt und ist am Ende wohl eher zornig über seine Behandlung von Seiten Hitlers gewesen, als das er gegen die Ideologie an sich war.

Erich Hoepner – Wikipedia
lese dir mal sein Zitat durch, das sagt alles.

Carl-Heinrich von Stulpnagel – Wikipedia nahm aktiv Teil an der Judenvernichtung  „Nach der Besetzung Lembergs ermordeten am 1. Juli 1941 ukrainische Zivilisten, Hilfswillige, Angehörige der Einsatzgruppen sowie Wehrmachtsoldaten etwa 4.000 jüdische Einwohner der Stadt. Das Armeeoberkommando 17 unter der Führung Stülpnagels machte eigene Vorschläge zur Anstiftung von Pogromen.“

Wilhelm Canaris – Wikipedia
„Sein Biograf Heinz Höhne behauptet, dass Wilhelm Canaris in einer Atmosphäre eines gemäßigten Antisemitismus des Ruhr-Bürgertums und der Marine aufgewachsen bzw. gelebt hat. Er glaubte offenbar an ein „Judenproblem“ im Deutschen Reich“
Seine Haltung war extrem gespalten, da er angeblich auch Juden half, was seine anderen Taten wie z.B die Auslieferung von Juden aber nicht besser macht und ihn sollte man daher nicht als Helden darstellen.

Ernst von Weizsacker – Wikipedia wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit angeklagt worden, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Halder
Zitat durchlesen sagt auch wieder einiges.

Beck und Witzleben scheinen wohl soweit bekannt sauber zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

Dann glaube mal weiter das 1940 Himmler die Macht übernommen hätte und sich alle dem gebeugt hätten und es bis 1945 nur Opportunisten in Deutschland gab!

Diese Leute haben in der Zeit gelebt und haben hochrangige Ämter und Kommandos inne gehabt, in einem totalitären Überwachungsstaat, inklusive weitverbreiterter Denunziation, ich wäre gespannt wie du dich verhalten hättest!

Ich bin jetzt auch raus aus der Diskussion, weil es dir anscheinend ausschließlich darum geht, in deiner Fiktion, Himmler als neuen Führer zu installieren, obwohl er Faktisch ausschließlich Feinde außerhalb des SS hatte, warum auch immer!


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann glaube mal weiter das 1940 Himmler die Macht übernommen hätte und sich alle dem gebeugt hätten und es bis 1945 nur Opportunisten in Deutschland gab!
> 
> Diese Leute haben in der Zeit gelebt und haben hochrangige Ämter und Kommandos inne gehabt, in einem totalitären Staat, ich wäre gespannt wie du dich verhalten hättest!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch raus aus der Diskussion, weil es dir anscheinend ausschließlich darum geht, in deiner Fiktion, Himmler als Führer zu installieren, warum auch immer!



Ich habe keinen Plan wieso du so gereizt bist, ich habe dir lediglich klar aufgezeigt (siehe Post über dir) das selbst die Offiziere die aufbegehrt haben, letztendlich nur dann aufbegehrt haben, so bald es mies aussah und der Großteil ansonsten kräftig mitgemacht hat.
Die Meisten waren eben Opportunisten, so schade es auch ist. 
Vielleicht hätte auch Göring die Macht übernommen, aber es ist ganz klar, dass die Wehrmacht keine Einheitliche Linie verfolgt hatte und solange es gut aussah stets hinter dem Regime stand. Daher ist es nur logisch, das irgendeiner entweder der Reichsregierung oder derer die Hitler nahestanden die Macht übernommen hätten.

Wie ich mich verhalten hätte ? Wer weiß das schon, ich kann nur beurteilen wie sich Personen die selbst in der Zeit lebten verhalten haben, Beck zum Beispiel ist ja dann zurück getreten, wieso haben das die anderen nicht gemacht? Weil sie einen Vorteil für sich sahen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

Also 1938 sah gar nichts mies aus!
Erste bewiesene Unwahrheit!

11. November 1939  sah auch nichts mies aus!
Zweite  bewiesene Unwahrheit

27. Juni 1940 sah auch nichts mies aus!
Dritte  bewiesene Unwahrheit

21. Mai 1941 sah auch nichts mies aus!
Vierte  bewiesene Unwahrheit

Aber bitte, meine und deine Auslegung oder Interpretation scheinen sich fundamental zu unterscheiden

Liste der Attentate auf Adolf Hitler – Wikipedia


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also 1938 sah gar nichts mies aus!
> Erste bewiesene Unwahrheit!
> 
> 11. November 1939  sah auch nichts mies aus!
> ...



Selbstverständlich sah es da mies aus. 
1938 Sudetenkrise, Risiko das die Westmächte einschreiten.
1939 Polen, Angst vor aktivem Einschreiten der Westmächte.
1940 Westfeldzug, nach Ansicht der Generäle nicht möglich. 
1941 Russlandfeldzug, auch nicht gerade positiv bewertet.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sah es da mies aus.
> 1938 Sudetenkrise, Risiko das die Westmächte einschreiten.
> 1939 Polen, Angst vor aktivem Einschreiten der Westmächte.
> 1940 Westfeldzug, nach Ansicht der Generäle nicht möglich.
> 1941 Russlandfeldzug, auch nicht gerade positiv bewertet.



Du willst mich verarschen oder?

Am 11 November 1939 hatten die Westmächte Deutschland schon längst den Krieg erklärt, der Krieg gegen Polen war bereits gewonnen!
Am 27. Juni war der Frankreichfeldzug gerade erfolgreich abgeschlossen!
Am 21. Mai 1941 wollten die Verschwörer das Wiederholen was am 27. Juni 1940 schiefgegangen war und man befand sich gerade im erfogreichen Balkanfeldzug, zu Barbarossa war es noch einen Monat hin.

Ja 1938 hatte man ein gewissen Respekt vor dem einschreiten der Westmächte, insgesamt lief es aber für Deutschland, wirtschaftlich und militärisch gut, es gab überhaupt keinen Grund für Untergangsstimmung, man wollte Hitlers agressive Politik beenden, aber den beteiligten Personen ging es weder schlecht, noch Stand das Deutsche Reich vor einem Abgrund!


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

Gut 1940 und 1939 habe ich nicht nach dem Datum geschaut,tut mir leid, aber du kannst ja dann sicher sagen wieso niemand 1937 oder vorher ernsthaft aufbegehrt hat, obwohl Hitlers Pläne glasklar waren und jeder sie nachlesen konnte?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

Weil man eine Zeit braucht, um sich zu organisieren und zu finden!

Ich meine was meinst du jeder konnte Hitlers Pläne glasklar nachlesen?
Klar konnte man mein Kampf lesen und vieles daraus ersehen und ableiten, nur hat das Buch Jemand wirklich ernst genommen?

Die Nazis haben das mit ihren Zielen sehr geschickt gemacht, kannst du auch bei allen seriösen Historikern nachlesen, alles wurde Häppchenweise durchgezogen Ermordund Schleichers/Röhm Putsch, Nürnberger Rassegesetze, Vereidigung der Wehrmacht auf Adolf Hitler, Hoßbach-Niederschrift, agressive Außenpolitik, Blomberg-Fritsch-Krise, Anschluß Österreichs, Sudetenkrise, Reichskristallnacht, Annexion der Tscheslowakei.

Das ist eine Vielzahl von Ereignissen über 3-4 Jahren und in der Zeit ist der Widerstand gewachsen und hat sich gefunden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Mai 2018)

Das Offizierskorps betrug bei Kriegsbeginn ca. 99.000 Mann. Du konntest bisher lediglich eine handvoll nennen (von den einige, wie RtZk nachweisen konnte,  eher fragwürdiger Natur waren), die gegen Hitler waren.

Also ja, die hier getätigte Aussage, dass die fast ausschließ Opportunisten waren, die brav mitgemacht haben, solange Deutschland gesiegt hat, stimmt. Ein Dutzend überzeugte Gegner im Offizierskorps ändert daran nichts (von denen ja nicht wenige trotzdem mitgemacht haben).


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

Nein die getätigte Aussage stimmt m.M. nach nicht!

Und deine Zahlen sind wirklich Schwachfug!
Wieviele Zivilisten von 80 Millionen haben denn aktiv Widerstand geleistet?!

Um Widerstand zu leisten und Erfolgsmöglichkeiten zu haben, muss man schon einen entsprechenden Rang samt einer Schlüsselposition innehaben oder sehr dicht als Offizier an/bei einer Schlüsselposition arbeiten.
Komischwerweise bestanden die Septemberverschwörer aus der gesamten OKH Spitze, insoweit kann ich über die Opportunisten Argumentation nur den Kopf schütteln

Welche normale Leutnant, Oberleutnant, Hauptmann, Major oder Oberst, der nicht in Berlin bei einem Stab oder in Zossen sitzt, kann denn einfach Widerstand leisten oder Umsturzpläne organisieren?
Dazu kommt noch, dass 1/2 davon gezogene Reservisten waren, die ab 1937 oder 1938 in Form der ersten Mobilisierungswelle frisch zur Wehrmacht kamen.
Dessen Leben ist genauso automatisch bedroht/gefährdet, wie jeder Zivilist, genauso wie die Familienangehörigen bedroht sind.

Aus dem warmen Wohnzimmer 2018 läßt sich Widerstand sehr einfach formulieren, in der realen Wirklichkeit des 3. Reiches war es wohl wesentlich anders.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2018)

Es ist wie gesagt auch mal ne ganz andere Sache einen durchaus *beliebten* Politiker umzubringen als wenn man einen Tyrannen töten würde.

Wer von uns hätte den Mut gehabt Hitler eine Kugel durch den Kopf zu jagen, wenn man ganz genau weiß, dass man deswegen auch selbst getötet womöglich sogar gefoltert wird und auch die ganze Familie ausgelöscht wird?


----------



## RtZk (30. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist wie gesagt auch mal ne ganz andere Sache einen durchaus *beliebten* Politiker umzubringen als wenn man einen Tyrannen töten würde.
> 
> Wer von uns hätte den Mut gehabt Hitler eine Kugel durch den Kopf zu jagen, wenn man ganz genau weiß, dass man deswegen auch selbst getötet womöglich sogar gefoltert wird und auch die ganze Familie ausgelöscht wird?



Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten: 
1. Nichts tun.
2. Unterstützen.
3. Sich widersetzen.

Und die Meisten haben Möglichkeit 1 gewählt, aber die militärische und politische Führung hat ganz klar die 2. gewählt.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2018)

Naja, man muss ja auch mal die Zeit damals betrachten 

Nachdem der 1. WK verloren wurde, Reparationszahlungen, Weltwirtschaftskrise usw.

Kam doch ein Hitler wie gerufen,

er kurbelte die Wirtschaft an, die Massenarbeitslosigkeit ging extrem zurück, 

und die meisten Menschen hatten auch was im Portmonee 

Das dass mal in einem Vernichtungskrieg enden würde,
hätte in den mittleren 30-iger Jahren keiner gerechnet

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen,
ein Sturz wäre immer möglich gewesen,

als die Anzahl der Skeptiker wuchs,
war  es halt schon zu spät


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Nichts tun.
> 2. Unterstützen.
> 3. Sich widersetzen.
> ...



4. flüchten
5. sich ins Privatleben flüchten

Btw
Was ist denn die politische Führung? 
Die Mitglieder der anderen Parteien haben sich ziemlich schnell ist Privatleben zurück gezogen.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 4. flüchten
> 5. sich ins Privatleben flüchten
> 
> Btw
> ...



Kabinett Hitler – Wikipedia, das war die hauptsächliche politische Führung, zusammen mit unzähligen anderer Beamter im Staatsdienst, die bei weitem nicht alle NSDAPler waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wehrmachtsoffiziere spielten hier aus meiner Sicht keine Rolle, trotz des durchaus vorhandenen Widerstandes.
> Grund:
> Der Ehrenkodex war ungleich anders als in der heutigen Zeit und sogar die Widerständler haderten sehr mit sich selbst, weil sie einen Eid auf den Führer geschworen hatten.
> Ungeachtet der von vielen realistisch eingeschätzten militärischen Lage fühlten sich diese Offiziere (die meisten Generäle wurden von 1900 geboren!), dem Eid und dem Vaterland verpflichtet und Eidbruch bedeutete für diese Soldaten Verrat an Deutschland.
> ...



Der Eid auf den Führer wäre mit Tod des Führers Geschichte gewesen. Und Eide aufs Vaterland sind (aus Sicht von Nationalisten) toll, aber das Vaterland übernimmt nicht die Macht und gibt Befehle. Wenn der Politiker, der die Militärspitze eingesetzt hat, plötzlich weg ist und sich besagte Spitze mit seinem politischen Nachfolger streitet, dann wird die Loyalitätsfrage auf den tieferen Rängen durchaus interessant. Zumal zwei weitere Aspekte mit reinspielen: Den alten Militaristen in Deutschland waren Rückzug/Aufgeben zuwieder, erst recht nach 1918. In den politischen Zirkeln rund um den Wutzwerg gab es aber durchaus einige, die weitere Eroberungspläne als hochriskant ansahen und eher einen Teil des Errichten auf diplomatischem Wege zu festigen gesucht hätten. Das hätte durchaus gegenläufige Präferenzen bei der niederen Ränge zu Folge haben können, für die "Sieg oder Untergang" selten positive Folgen hat - und nach 3-4 Jahren Kriegserfahrung hatten die genug Lebensangst zu spüren bekommen, um nicht mehr blind Heldenbildern nachzueifern.

In meinen Augen geht diese ganze Frage aber schon viel zu weit. Hätte der Streit zwischen den potentiellen Nachfolgern länger angedauert und wäre öffentlich ausgetragen worden, wären die Folgen ungeachtet des Ausgangs eindeutig gewesen. Deutschlands Ressourcensituation verschlechterte sich stetig, im Westen und im Atlantik wurde die Gegenseite immer stärker und im Süden war auch nichts zu holen. Ohne geschlossene Führung war der Untergang nur eine Frage der Zeit, ein anhaltender Streit hätte diesen einfach nur beschleunigt mit ähnlichem Ausgang wie bekannt (d.h.: Einige Angehörige bestimmter Ethnien jenseits der deutsch-sowjetischen Grenze hätten natürlich massiv profitiert). Die einzigen Wege später noch etwas großartig rumzureißen wären dann eine Kooperation mit Stalin oder eine vorzeitige Kapitulation vor den (dann-rein-West-)Alliierten gewesen und das hätte niemand der bislang genannten in Erwägung gezogen.

Die eigentlich spannede Frage daher in meinen Augen:
Wer hätte in der Phase zwischen einem Attentat auf Hitler und dem bekanntwerden dessen Todes die Macht für sich sichern können?
Öffentliche Auftritte nahmen ja ab, wir reden also vermutlich von einem Attentat in geschlossener Gesellschaft, dessen stattfinden sich durchaus 1-2 Wochen vor dem Volk verstecken lässt. Wenn die prominenten Vertreter des inneren Zirkels mitspielen auch bis zu einem Monat. Das ist nicht wenig Zeit und in dieser ist alles erlaubt. Ein erfolgreicher zweiter Führer wäre nicht durch Militärunterstützung oder tausende politische Unterstützer an die Macht gelangt, sondern durch Unterstützung der richtigen Nazi-Eliten, während sein potentieller Herausforderer nur die Unterstützung der unerwartet jüngst verstorbenen ex-Nazi-Eliten nicht-gehabt hätte...
Die primäre Antwort auf diese Frage dürfte klar sein - es gab nur einen, der eine paramilitärische, skrupellose Organisation, eine Geheimpolizei und einen okultistischen (nicht-ganz-so-)Geheimbund  unter seiner Kontrolle hatte und Erfahrung mit der schnellen, unauffälligen und/oder systematischen Entsorgung politischer Gegner und so engen und häufigen Kontakt mit Hitler, dass es schon eine sofortige Zusammenarbeit aller anderen im inneren Nazi-Zirkel gebraucht hätte, um ihn aufzuhalten.
Genau wegen diesem engeren Kontakt ergibt sich aber ein sekundäre Frage:
Was wäre, wenn das (Bomben-)Attentat neben Hitler auch Himmler ausgeschaltet hätte?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kabinett Hitler – Wikipedia, das war die hauptsächliche politische Führung, zusammen mit unzähligen anderer Beamter im Staatsdienst, die bei weitem nicht alle NSDAPler waren.



Unsinn, denkst du wirklich Papen hatte noch ein Wort zu sagen? Oder Hugenberg? 
Spätestens mit Hindenburgs tot hat sich die Sache für die Deutschnationalen gegessen.



> Öffentliche Auftritte nahmen ja ab, wir reden also vermutlich von einem Attentat in geschlossener Gesellschaft, dessen stattfinden sich durchaus 1-2 Wochen vor dem Volk verstecken lässt.


Naja Stauffenberg hat es ja besagter geschlossener Gesellschaft getan und wenn es nicht grad ein Einzeltäter gewesen wäre hätte sich das nicht verheimlichen lassen.


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Dir ist bewusst, dass in dem Artikel sämtliche Minister aufgezählt werden?, seit 33. Nur in der ersten Zeit waren noch Politiker die nicht an der Seite der NSDAP standen im Kabinett.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

Deine Aussage war, dass die politische Führung des Landes ganz klar Hitler unterstützt hat. Ja wenn man Mitglied der NSDAP ist, ist das ja auch logisch. 
Was ich sagen wollte, dass die politische Führung im Sinne des gesamten Parlamentes abseits einiger Rechter die Nazis nahezu überhaupt nicht unterstützt hat.


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Aussage war, dass die politische Führung des Landes ganz klar Hitler unterstützt hat. Ja wenn man Mitglied der NSDAP ist, ist das ja auch logisch.
> Was ich sagen wollte, dass die politische Führung im Sinne des gesamten Parlamentes abseits einiger Rechter die Nazis nahezu überhaupt nicht unterstützt hat.



Die politische Führung hatte rein gar nichts mit dem Parlament zu tun, das war nach dem Ermächtigungsgesetz sowieso irrelevant und deren schlimme Taten fingen auch nicht wirklich 33 an.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die eigentlich spannede Frage daher in meinen Augen:
> Wer hätte in der Phase zwischen einem Attentat auf Hitler und dem bekanntwerden dessen Todes die Macht für sich sichern können?



Als nächster wäre wohl Göring dran gewesen,

Reichsmarschälle gab es nicht so viele 

Als straffer Nazi hätte er sicherlich diese Politik weitergeführt

Ein erfolgreicher Putsch hätte so wie von Stauffenberg geplant verlaufen müssen,
dazu noch eine sofortige Exekution von Himmler, Göring sowie allen Gauleitern in den Ländern

Ich verneige mich für den Mut aller Widerständler welche Ihr Leben im Juli 1944 gelassen haben,
nicht nur für den Oberst von Stauffenberg, sondern auch für tausende Unbekannte


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Und wer hätte Himmler und Göring exekutiert? In der Wolfsschanze war mehr als genug SS und einem direkten Befehl eines Generalfeldmarschalls hätten sich nur wenige Wehrmachtsoldaten widersetzt.
Abgesehen davon wurden alle Befehle aus der Wolfsschanze ohne Rückfragen befolgt.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

Das hätte man sicherlich hinbekommen

Selbst Stauffenbergs Plan sah vor, wichtige Machtzentren in Berlin (z. Bsp. RSHA) zu übernehmen


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hätte man sicherlich hinbekommen
> 
> Selbst Stauffenbergs Plan sah vor, wichtige Machtzentren in Berlin (z. Bsp. RSHA) zu übernehmen



Um mal bei diesem Thema zu bleiben,
Versuche diesen Schwachkopf zu eliminieren gab es genug Liste der Attentate auf Adolf Hitler – Wikipedia

Sorry, für diesen Doppelpost


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Wer hätte sie erschießen sollen? In der Wolfsschanze waren Soldaten stationiert, von welchen man die absolute Treue zum Regime erwarten konnte. Die mächtigsten Männer im Reich befanden sich in der Wolfsschanze gegen deren Befehle hätte keiner Einspruch erhoben, unabhängig ob Hitler Tod gewesen wäre oder nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

Selbst unter Stauffenberg waren doch ein Haufen Leute in der obersten Militärführung involviert,

diesem Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten,

hätte man einen Zugang zur Waffen-SS gefunden, wäre es kein Problem gewesen,

den Führer zu eliminieren

Selbst höchste Marschälle waren informiert, haben aber aus Loyalitätsgründen ihre Fresse gehalten


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

Rommel wollte sich ja auch mit dem Führer der LSSAH treffen bevor er verwundet wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, wie hier die Wolfsschanze ins Spiel kommt, wenn derZeitstrang immer noch VOR Barbarossa, also Sommer 1940 bis Mai, Juni 1941 ist.
Hiler war erst ab dem Barbarossa Feldzug dort.


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, wie hier die Wolfsschanze ins Spiel kommt, wenn derZeitstrang immer noch VOR Barbarossa, also Sommer 1940 bis Mai, Juni 1941 ist.
> Hiler war erst ab dem Barbarossa Feldzug dort.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Als nächster wäre wohl Göring dran gewesen,
> 
> Reichsmarschälle gab es nicht so viele
> 
> ...



Deswegen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2018)

Verstehe ich trotzdem nicht!


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Ich habe so interpretiert, dass es ihm um das Attentat 1944 ging und so wie er geantwortet hat, würde ich sagen, dass ich damit richtig lag.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2018)

Ok dann, das hatte ich jetzt nicht herausgelesen.
Aber 1944 ist die Wolfsschanze natürlich ein Fakt.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Juni 2018)

Meine fresse ey jetzt muss ich nicht nur beim einschalten vom Fernseher alle 5 Minuten ein Doku über diesen Hitler und seine unterhosen oder Gartenzwerge sehen. Jetzt wird man sogar hier damit belässtigt. Was ist los mit euch? Sehnt ihr euch danach? Hitler hier Hitler da. Unfassbar das manche menschen überhaupt mit dem Gedanken spielen was wäre wenn. Hitler ist leider viel zu spät gestorben etwa 56 jahre zu spät. Hitlers Socken, Hitlers Fusspilz, Hitlers Popel, Hitlers enddarm. Und jetzt auch noch Hitler in einem Hardware Forum, macht euch Poster an die Wand aber belästigt nicht die öffentlichkeit mit ihm
ich finde es schon eine Unverschämtheit das der Name hier ausgeschrieben werden darf.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

Interessierst uns dein Spam?
YouTube


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Meine fresse ey jetzt muss ich nicht nur beim einschalten vom Fernseher alle 5 Minuten ein Doku über diesen Hitler und seine unterhosen oder Gartenzwerge sehen. Jetzt wird man sogar hier damit belässtigt. Was ist los mit euch? Sehnt ihr euch danach? Hitler hier Hitler da. Unfassbar das manche menschen überhaupt mit dem Gedanken spielen was wäre wenn. Hitler ist leider viel zu spät gestorben etwa 56 jahre zu spät. Hitlers Socken, Hitlers Fusspilz, Hitlers Popel, Hitlers enddarm. Und jetzt auch noch Hitler in einem Hardware Forum, macht euch Poster an die Wand aber belästigt nicht die öffentlichkeit mit ihm
> ich finde es schon eine Unverschämtheit das der Name hier ausgeschrieben werden darf.



Aha. Wie du siehst, interessiert es ein paar Leute und die Leute die es nicht interessiert, die schreiben eben auch nichts dazu und müssen es auch nicht lesen. 
"ich finde es schon eine Unverschämtheit das der Name hier ausgeschrieben werden darf." in Deutschland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit. Abgesehen davon solltest du vielleicht mal deine Ausdrucksweise überdenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und wer hätte Himmler und Göring exekutiert? In der Wolfsschanze war mehr als genug SS und einem direkten Befehl eines Generalfeldmarschalls hätten sich nur wenige Wehrmachtsoldaten widersetzt.
> Abgesehen davon wurden alle Befehle aus der Wolfsschanze ohne Rückfragen befolgt.



Die Befehle aus Hitlers Hauptquartier wurden solange ohne Rückfragen befolgt, wie klar war, dass dort das geschlossene Machtzentrum des Reichs war. In der Realität war das quasi bis zu seinem Tod so, aber entferne Hitler aus der Gleichung und du hast statt einen Machtzentrum eine Ansammlung gegeneinander arbeitender Kräfte. Sobald das nach außen dringt, hätten Befehle einen ganz anderen Status gehabt - insbesondere in dem Moment, in dem gegenläufige Befehle von verschiedenen Führungspersonen gegeben worden wären.




RtZk schrieb:


> Wer hätte sie erschießen sollen? In der Wolfsschanze waren Soldaten stationiert, von welchen man die absolute Treue zum Regime erwarten konnte. Die mächtigsten Männer im Reich befanden sich in der Wolfsschanze gegen deren Befehle hätte keiner Einspruch erhoben, unabhängig ob Hitler Tod gewesen wäre oder nicht.



Was nützen Treue und Kritiklosigkeit, wenn ein Himmler "töte Göring" befiehlt und ein Göring "töte Himmler"? Die Soldaten (und nicht nur die) waren alle auf Hitler vereidigt. Befehle anderer wurden nur in deren Eigenschaft als Vertreter höherer Befehlsebenen bis rauf zu Hitler angenommen. Ein Tod des Führers ohne eindeutig ernannten Nachfolger hätte ein enormes Machtvakuum hinterlassen. Man gucke sich beispielhaft das Testtament an: Führungsposten verteilt auf Göbbels (okay) und Dönitz (?), Himmler aus der NSDAP geworfen (??) und Göring auch (???). Es gab reichlich Spaltungspotential in der NS-Spitze, da hätte sich niemand so leicht einem neuen Führer untergeordnet.


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

Dir ist schon bewusst warum Himmler im Testament Hitlers so behandelt wurde? Himmler war nicht ganz so fanatisch wie Hitler und ihn hat dann eben doch noch der Lebenswille gepackt und hat dementsprechend gehandelt wie er gehandelt hat und damit im Grunde nach das Reich verraten. 
Nun, wenn in der Wolfsschanze hauptsächlich SS anwesend gewesen wäre (wahrscheinlich), dann wäre wohl Göring getötet worden, denn die SS stand nach Hitler am "Festesten" hinter Himmler und hätte diesem ziemlich sicher gehorcht. 
Allerdings wäre in der Sache interessant wie sie (Göring und Himmler) überhaupt zueinander standen, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß, völlig ausgeschlossen ist es nicht, dass die Nazi Größen kooperiert hätten.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

Nun Göring war immer noch Soldat und OB der Luftwaffe, außerdem war er ein Karrierist. Man kann sich vorstellen, wenn es eng wird, dass er sich mit dem Heer und der Marine gegen die unbeliebte SS gestellt hätte.
Bleibt nur der Faktor Waffen SS, ich kann nicht beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass diese Verbände geschlossen gehandelt hätten, wenn Hitler weg gewesen wäre.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> .... Abgesehen davon solltest du vielleicht mal deine Ausdrucksweise überdenken.


Nein! Nicht bei diesem Thema allein für Fanatiker und Anhänger. Den Clip klicke ich sicher nicht an nur damit sich ein Sparanus toll fühlt.
Meinungfreiheit sehr gerne. Aber muss man die Mehrheit der normalen denkenden Menschen immer und immer versuchen mit diesem Thema zu Provozieren? Raus aus den Köpfen rein in die Geschichtsbücher.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2018)

Hast du mal den Titel des Unterforums gelesen?
Da steht Wissenschaft, Geschichte ist eine Wissenschaft.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Juni 2018)

Theoretische Verbrechen, Morde. Spekulieren ob wenn Hitler vorher den Löffel abgegeben hätte wer für ihn dann seine angeleiteten Menschen verachtetenden Kriegsverbrechen Moderativ übernommen hätte.... Das ist nichts weiter als eine verherrlichung. Ich erachte das als Rechtswidrig. Da rettet ihn das Wort "Hypotetisch" kein Stück. Meinungsfreiheit ja!! Absolut, aber nicht auf den Schultern derer die geschädigt worden sind, sprich unschuldiger. Auf dieser Basis darf ein Thema nicht aufgebaut werden. Dort wo es für jeden unausweichlich ist auch die damit nichts zu tun haben wollen. Und das ist in einem Forum in dem es expliziet im Grundsatz um ein völlig anderes Thema geht eben der Fall.
Wo sich der User nicht im bewusstsein anmeldet etwas von Adolf Hitler Lesen zu müssen

Ja Wissenschaft.... vielleicht passt das. Davon sprach ich aber nicht, is mir auch egal. Vielleich sollten Menschen mal anfangen das Thema zu "Vergessen" reins ins Buch raus aus dem Kopf.
Ich hoffe es wird besser wenn die ersten beiden NachkriegsGenerationen weg gestorben sind.


----------



## RtZk (3. Juni 2018)

Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung nicht wahr?  Du verbreitest Dinge,  wie "Hitler ist leider viel zu spät gestorben etwa 56 jahre zu spät." , und glaubst dementsprechend das es etwas geändert hätte? Vielleicht solltest du mal deine Nase in ein Geschichtsbuch stecken. 
Hitler war bei weitem nicht der Einzige der an diese Ideologie geglaubt hat. An dem Zeitpunkt wo der Versailler Vertrag unterzeichnet wurde, war klar das ein weiterer großer Krieg absolut unausweichlich war. 
Was an der Diskussion hier Verherrlichung sein soll darfst du gerne erklären, im Gegensatz zu dir, versuche ich und die anderen Teilnehmer der Diskussion nicht Geschichte zu vergessen und zu ignorieren, denn Geschichte ist und war schon immer ein guter Lehrmeister, auch, wenn das solche Personen, die ganz offensichtlich nicht gerade mit Intelligenz gesegnet worden sind, nicht verstehen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, wie wäre es du schaust in derlei Themen einfach nicht mehr rein und lässt andere Leute in Frieden?


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2018)

> Hitler war bei weitem nicht der Einzige der an diese Ideologie geglaubt hat. An dem Zeitpunkt wo der Versailler Vertrag unterzeichnet wurde, war klar das ein weiterer großer Krieg absolut unausweichlich war.



Hier wäre ich vorsichtig, richtig ist und da bin ich völlig d'accord mit dir, dass der Versailler Vertrag ein sehr großer Baustein zu Hitlers Machtergreifung und zum Ausbruch des 2. Weltkrieges war, aber wie immer muss es differenziert betrachtet weden und es war bei weitem nicht der einzige Baustein!
Ein weiterer sehr großer Baustein war hausgemacht und von Anfang an ein Menetekel für die Republik, die Dolchstoßlegende. Es ist für mich heute noch unvorstellbar, dass Ludendorff und vor allen dingen Hindenburg damit durchgekommen sind und Hindenburg sogar Reichspräsident wurde, ganz zu schweigen vom restlichen verantwortlichen Militär. Leider muss ich, da in Hannover lebend, jeden Tag über eine Hindenburg Brücke und auch teilweise Hindenburg Platz und jedesmal könnte ich kotzen, dass diesem Lügner und verantwortungslosen Heuchler immer noch solche Ehren zu Teil werden!

Weitere sehr große Bausteine zur Machtergreifung waren die Inflation inklusiver Währungsreform und der schwarze Freitag mit anschließender Weltwirtschaftskrise, die Deutschland doppelt und dreifach durch die Reparationen und die aufgenommenen Kredite aus den USA traf. Große Teile der Bevölkerung durchlitten nun innerhalb von 15 Jahren das dritte bis vierte mal Verarmung und Hunger.

Der letzte große Baustein war der Tod Stresemanns, als letzter "großer" und deutschlandweit in großen Teilen der Bevölkerung UND DES MILITÄRS respektierter Staatsmann, der Weimarer Republik. M. M. nach wäre mit einem lebenden und gesunden Stresemann die Machtergreifung unmöglich gewesen, leider waren die demokratischen Parteien (Weimarer Block) nach seinem Tod eher führungslos, da es keine Männer mehr von Format gab, sondern nur noch Durchschnittspolitiker die Hitler und der Rechten wenig entgegenzusetzen hatten.

Es ist ein sammelsorium von Umständen die zur Machtergreifung Hitlers und der Anfälligkeit des deutschen (Wahl)Volkes für seine Ideen führte und es ist richtig das der Versailler Vertrag einer davon war, aber andere hausgemachte Bausteine kommen noch dazu!


----------



## RtZk (3. Juni 2018)

Die Inflation wurde hauptsächlich durch den Versailler Vertrag verursacht (immer mehr Geld gedruckt um die Reparationen zu zahlen). Allgemein war Deutschland am Boden durch diesen Vertrag und deswegen war ein Krieg die logische Folge (ob in einem solch großen Ausmaß oder in einem Kleineren, aber Krieg hätte es definitiv gegeben), ach ja und die schwachsinnige Verfassung der Weimarer Republik hat natürlich auch noch ihr bestes gegeben eine Diktatur entstehen zu lassen.
Die meisten Punkte die zum Krieg geführt haben, waren nun einmal nur eine Folge des Versailler Vertrags.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst warum Himmler im Testament Hitlers so behandelt wurde? Himmler war nicht ganz so fanatisch wie Hitler und ihn hat dann eben doch noch der Lebenswille gepackt und hat dementsprechend gehandelt wie er gehandelt hat und damit im Grunde nach das Reich verraten.
> Nun, wenn in der Wolfsschanze hauptsächlich SS anwesend gewesen wäre (wahrscheinlich), dann wäre wohl Göring getötet worden, denn die SS stand nach Hitler am "Festesten" hinter Himmler und hätte diesem ziemlich sicher gehorcht.
> Allerdings wäre in der Sache interessant wie sie (Göring und Himmler) überhaupt zueinander standen, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß, völlig ausgeschlossen ist es nicht, dass die Nazi Größen kooperiert hätten.



Ich weiß, dass Himmlers Aktionen als "Verrat" gewertet wurden, aber das ist unerheblich. Es geht darum, dass er (und weitere) überhaupt eigenständig agiert haben, sobald ein Festhalten an Hitler ihrer persönlich Zukunft abträglich schien. Jedes einzelne NS-Führungsmitglied kannst du mit unter anderem "egoistisch", "skrupellos" und "hintertrieben" charakterisieren. Solange sie von der auf Hitler geprägten Bewegung klar profitiert haben, gab es Kooperation - ohne Hitler hätte jeder zunächst seine eigene Chance gesehen.

Zum Personal: Direkt um den Führer herum dürften SS-Leute einen größeren Teil ausgemacht haben. Aber nach außen wurde die Wolffschanze von Soldaten bewacht und die vor Ort untergebrachten Militärstäbe hatten auch ihr eigenes Personal dabei. In einem nicht-offenen Konflikt hätte außerdem weniger die Zahl als vielmehr die Art der Mitarbeiter eine Rolle gespielt - Göbells zum Beispiel hatte nominell gar keine bewaffneten Einheiten unter sich. Aber es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn nicht ein paar potentiell tödliche Agenten zu seinem Repertoire gehörten.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Titel des Unterforums gelesen?
> Da steht Wissenschaft, Geschichte ist eine Wissenschaft.



Also für "Wissenschaft" ist dieser Thread arg knapp an beschreibenden Komponenten. Aber "Politik" dürfte es wohl wie die Faust aufs Auge treffen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier wäre ich vorsichtig, richtig ist und da bin ich völlig d'accord mit dir, dass der Versailler Vertrag ein sehr großer Baustein zu Hitlers Machtergreifung und zum Ausbruch des 2. Weltkrieges war, aber wie immer muss es differenziert betrachtet weden und es war bei weitem nicht der einzige Baustein!
> ...
> Weitere sehr große Bausteine zur Machtergreifung waren die Inflation inklusiver Währungsreform und der schwarze Freitag mit anschließender Weltwirtschaftskrise, die Deutschland doppelt und dreifach durch die Reparationen und die aufgenommenen Kredite aus den USA traf. Große Teile der Bevölkerung durchlitten nun innerhalb von 15 Jahren das dritte bis vierte mal Verarmung und Hunger.



Die Wirtschaftkrise dürfte sogar der weitaus gewichtigere Faktor gewesen sein. Den Versailler Vertrag hat man propagandastisch groß ausgeschöpft, keine Frage. Aber rein materiell war er in den 30ern die weitaus geringere Belastung und vor allem: Es war eine zunehmend kleiner werdende Belastung. Anderthalb Jahrzehnte Versailler Vertrag mit zum Teil wesentlich heftigeren Einschränkungen lang gab es keinen Aufstand. Erst als die Wirtschaft kollabierte ging es Leuten dreckig genug, dass sie einen x-beliebigen Sündenbock zerfleischen wollten und sich im Recht sahen, sich egal-von-wem zu nehmen, worauf sie Lust hatten. Nicht ohne Grund haben sich Hitlers Aggressionen vorerst nicht gegen die großen Gewinner des Versailler Vertrages gerichtet.




RtZk schrieb:


> Die Inflation wurde hauptsächlich durch den Versailler Vertrag verursacht (immer mehr Geld gedruckt um die Reparationen zu zahlen).



Wo hast du das denn her?
Deutschland hat seine Kriegsschuld doch nicht in Papiermark beglichen und konnte dementsprechend auch kein Geld für Reparationen drucken. Durch Gelddrucken hatte man vorher den Krieg finanziert und danach den hochverschuldeten Haushalt ausgeglichen. Die Reparationen hatten nur in sofern einen Zusammenhang, als dass die erwartete Beute "nach dem Sieg", die die Schulden bei der eigenen Bevölkerung hätten ausgleichen sollen, ausblieben. Stattdessen blieb das Warenangebot anhaltend knapp und Geld hatte man schon viel zu viel dafür gedruckt => Inflationsanfang. Dass man die sinkende Kaufkraft dann durch Lohnanehbungen mit gedrucktem Geld "kompensiert" hat...


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2018)

Salve,

nicht so ganz richtig, den Krieg hat man mit Kriegsanleihen finanziert und stand deshalb auch bei der eigenen Bevölkerung massiv in der Kreide, das wollte man durch eine "kontrollierte" Inflation abmildern, so zusagen die Bevölkerung durch eine hohe Inflation etwas"enteignen". Das ging aber dann auch  durch den Ruhrkampf furchtbar schief, ich kann jetzt nicht mit letzter Gewissheit sagen, ob der Ruhkampf (Generlstreik und Bezahlung der Arbeiter durch die Reichsregierung 6 Monate lang)) ein frühzeitiger Auslöser und Beschleuniger war, oder ob es ohne ihn keine Hyperinflation gegeben hätte. Auf alle Fälle tragen auch die deutschen Regierungen der Weimarer Zeit eine  Mitschuld am Ausbruch der Hyperinflation, da es auch andere Möglichkeiten gegebenn hätte, außer Geld drucken.


----------



## RtZk (3. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her?
> Deutschland hat seine Kriegsschuld doch nicht in Papiermark beglichen und konnte dementsprechend auch kein Geld für Reparationen drucken. Durch Gelddrucken hatte man vorher den Krieg finanziert und danach den hochverschuldeten Haushalt ausgeglichen. Die Reparationen hatten nur in sofern einen Zusammenhang, als dass die erwartete Beute "nach dem Sieg", die die Schulden bei der eigenen Bevölkerung hätten ausgleichen sollen, ausblieben. Stattdessen blieb das Warenangebot anhaltend knapp und Geld hatte man schon viel zu viel dafür gedruckt => Inflationsanfang. Dass man die sinkende Kaufkraft dann durch Lohnanehbungen mit gedrucktem Geld "kompensiert" hat...



Und wie denkst du hat man das kaufen können, das im Vertrag gefordert wurde? 
67,7 Milliarden Goldmark hatte Deutschland nach dem Krieg sicherlich nicht.
Deutsche Reparationen nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2018)

Es waren alle Goldmark die das Kaisereich hatte ungefähr 20 Milliarden, der Rest waren Goldmark die durch Handel erwirtschaftet wurden und Investitionsgüter (Kohle, Lokomotiven, Maschinen, teilweise demontierte Industrieanlagen etc).
Aber ruyven_macaran hat völlig recht die Alliierten namen keine Pfennig Papiergeld von den Deutschen!


----------



## RtZk (3. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es waren alle Goldmark die das Kaisereich hatte ungefähr 20 Milliarden, der Rest waren Goldmark die durch Handel erwirtschaftet wurden und Investitionsgüter (Kohle, Lokomotiven, Maschinen, teilweise demontierte Industrieanlagen etc).
> Aber ruyven_macaran hat völlig recht die Alliierten namen keine Pfennig Papiergeld von den Deutschen!



Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, nein die Allierten nahmen die Mark nicht, aber sie nahmen das mit der Mark erkaufte Gold und die Güter.
Um es zu verdeutlichen schauen wir jetzt mal in die Türkei, auf Grund des Staatsfinanzierten Wirtschaftswachstums schießt die Inflation in die Höhe und trotzdem kannst du mit der Türkischen Lira Gold kaufen, das hat sich bis heute nicht verändert, nur bekommt man eben immer weniger dafür, so war es damals auch schon.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2018)

So ein Schwachsinn, wer sollte denn bitte auf der Welt nachdem Krieg, den Deutschen Gold für Reichsmark geben?
Es gab überhaupt Niemanden der sich auf solch einen Tausch eingelassen hätte und das Finanzsystem war auch anders. Reichsmark gab es nur innerhalb Deutschlands.
Goldmark konnten nach dem Krieg nur durch Handel erwirtschaftet werden und die gesamten Goldmark und Goldreserven die das Kaiserreich nachdem Krieg hatte!


----------



## RtZk (3. Juni 2018)

Es gab schon immer Personen die Devisen gekauft haben.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2018)

Nein!

Goldstandard – Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> nicht so ganz richtig, den Krieg hat man mit Kriegsanleihen finanziert und stand deshalb auch bei der eigenen Bevölkerung massiv in der Kreide, das wollte man durch eine "kontrollierte" Inflation abmildern, so zusagen die Bevölkerung durch eine hohe Inflation etwas"enteignen". Das ging aber dann auch  durch den Ruhrkampf furchtbar schief, ich kann jetzt nicht mit letzter Gewissheit sagen, ob der Ruhkampf (Generlstreik und Bezahlung der Arbeiter durch die Reichsregierung 6 Monate lang)) ein frühzeitiger Auslöser und Beschleuniger war, oder ob es ohne ihn keine Hyperinflation gegeben hätte. Auf alle Fälle tragen auch die deutschen Regierungen der Weimarer Zeit eine  Mitschuld am Ausbruch der Hyperinflation, da es auch andere Möglichkeiten gegebenn hätte, außer Geld drucken.



Exakt: Die Kriegsfolgen, insbesondere die Folgen der deutschen Finanzierung des Krieges, haben einen engen Zusammenhang mit der Inflation. Widersprochen habe ich der Aussage, dass der Versailler Vertrag die Hauptursache war.




RtZk schrieb:


> Und wie denkst du hat man das kaufen können, das im Vertrag gefordert wurde?
> 67,7 Milliarden Goldmark hatte Deutschland nach dem Krieg sicherlich nicht.
> Deutsche Reparationen nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg – Wikipedia



Für die unmittelbaren Nachkriegsjahre wurden nicht 70, sondern 20 Milliarden Goldmark gefordert. Das lag durchaus im Bereich des Machbaren, insbesondere wenn man Deutschland als Land inklusive beispielsweise seiner Großindustriellen (allesamt Kriegsprofiteure) betrachtet und nicht nur das Vermögen der Reichsregierung. Darüber hinausgehende Forderungen sollten über Jahrzehnte hinweg aus der laufenden Wirtschaftsleistung zurückgezahlt werden. Eine heftige Belastung? Keine Frage. So gestaltet, dass das Lebensniveau in Deutschland auf lange Sicht konstant niedrig geblieben wäre? Sicherlich. So hoch, dass kein Geld für irgend eine Form von Rüstung geblieben wäre? Beabsichtigt. Aber: Eben auch langfristig nachgelagert. Die für 1960 geforderten Zahlungen haben nicht 1925 zu einer Inflation geführt. Und sie haben auch nicht 1933 nicht plötzlich Bedingungen geschaffen, die einen radikalen politischen Umschung erzwangen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2018)

Die Reparationen waren eh eine große Farce, es hätte keinen großen Aufschrei gegeben, wenn man die Zahlung irgendwann vorzeitig eingestellt hätte.
Man kann kurz und knapp sagen, dass die Friedensverträge Mittelfristig nicht so schlimm waren wie man es in Deutschland gefühlt hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2018)

Wären eines der Attentate auf Hitler erfolgreich gewesen, hätte Deutschland vielleicht sogar den Krieg gewonnen. Je früher Hitler gestorben wäre und einer seiner Stellvertreter übernommen hätte, desto wahrscheinlicher wäre dieses Szenario gewesen. 
Wahrscheinlich hätten wir keinen Krieg mit Russland UND Großbritannien angefangen, was den Verlauf des Krieges hinausgezögert hätte. Womöglich hätte Himmler oder einer dieser Vögel besser auf seine Militärberater gehört, als es Hitler tat. Ich glaube, dass die Wehrmacht durch den verlangsamten Kriegsverlauf die Macht in Europa gefestigt hätte. Die Entwicklung diverser Waffen wie z.B. der Atombombe oder der Me 262 sowie den Horten Nurflüglern hätte in Ruhe statt finden können. Hätte man dann später doch noch Russland angegriffen, wäre das ein großer Vorteil gewesen. 

Ich glaube jeden Falls, dass wir am Ende noch Glück hatten, dass die Attentate auf Hitler erfolglos waren. Denn Hitler war ein Hitzkopf und beratungsresistent. Er fing einen Zweifrontenkrieg an, den Deutschland nicht gewinnen konnte.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2018)

Hitler hat nie verstanden warum man Krieg führt, das Ziel jedes Krieges ist der Frieden.


----------



## gridderGER (10. Juni 2018)

Die Einzigen Personen, die wirklich einen guten  Ruf innerhalb des deutschen Heeres und in der zivilen Bevoelkerung hatten waren entweder  *"Erwin Rommel*", *"Erich von Manstein*", *"Walter Model"* und Generalinspekteur "*Heinz Guderian*" gewesen! Eventuell noch "*Günther von Kluge*".
Jede Person mit einer ganz eigenen Haltung und einen eigenen Charakter. Es gibt einzige Szenen aus den Medien und aufgenommene Interviews  die Belegen sollen, dass der "psychische  Krieg" zwischen _"Hitler_" und _"Manstein_"  der wahrscheinlich mit Abstand Schwierigste und  Schlimmste gewesen sein soll!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtJGROWk1Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Der "Rommel -Film" ist aber auch nicht schlecht und "Kluge" schien sein Gegenspieler zu sein mit eigenen Interessen rund um das "Staffenberg - Attentat"*.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRY7FHAT3zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01ypqDLF10M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Dennoch  bleibt die Frage offen:* _Ob eine Person, im "Ersatzheer" der Richtige Mann ist um ein Attentat  zu Verüben?_
Normalerweise eher nicht. Solch ein Posten ist zu wichtig. Vor allem fuer die Maenner an der _"Ostfront"_, die ums nackte Uerberleben kaempfen mussten!
Der 20. Juli 1944 - der Tag an dem ein Putsch statt fand aber auch der Tag als eine ganze deutsche Heeresgruppe (_"Mitte"_) sinnlos wegen starren Haltebefehlen geopfert wurden ist.
Ein faehiger und anstaendiger Offizier haette sich als Erstes um diese gekuemmert. Aber soweit kam es nicht da dem "Attentat" eine hoehere Prioritaez zugekommen wurden  war als das Leben von ca. 200.000 - 400.000 Soldaten zu retten.
Dem "deutschen Ostheer" wurde somit das Rueckgrad vollkommen gebrochen, ein stabiler Frontverlauf somit nicht mehr moeglich.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2018)

Fast alle höheren Offiziersgrade haben doch die Niederlage im 1. WK und die Knebelungen durch den Versaillers Vertrages erlebt,

da kam doch die Chance, durch Hitlers Machtergreifung, diese militärische Niederlage auszubügeln gerade richtig  

Von den Verbrechen an der Ostfront, wussten alle Bescheid, man hat es aber in Kauf genommen
um ein höheres Ziel zu erreichen
Der Führerbefehl heiligte halt alle Mittel

1943 hätte Paulus die Vernichtung der 6. Armee verhindern können,
wenn er sich diesem widersetzt hätte,
wären zu diesem Zeitpunkt  ja noch reale Chancen für einen geordneten Stillstand/Rückzug übrig geblieben


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 1943 hätte Paulus die Vernichtung der 6. Armee verhindern können



Nope, 1943 war die 6 Armee dazu nicht mehr in der Lage

Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass Paulus Stalingrad deswegen gehalten hat weil er davon ausging die 17. Armee, die 1. Panzerarmee und die 4. Panzerarmee zu retten, die sich grade aus dem Kaukasus zurückzog.
Hat eine gewisse Logik für sich und würde dafür sprechen, dass Paulus nicht blind gehandelt hat.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nope, 1943 war die 6 Armee dazu nicht mehr in der Lage
> 
> Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Nö, mit einem gleichzeitigen Rückzug der Heeresgruppe A,
hätte man der Einkesselung entgehen können


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Guck dir die Chronologie an:
Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia

Ja man hätte das verhindern können, aber 1943 war es zu spät.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dir die Chronologie an:
> Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia
> 
> Ja man hätte das verhindern können, aber 1943 war es zu spät.



Ich beschäftige mich schon seit Jahren mit dieser Problematik,

auch deshalb, weil mein Großvater in Russland gefallen ist


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Ja gut, aber wie wolltest du zu dem Zeitpunkt (Stichtag 1.1.43)  noch rauskommen ohne weitere Großverbände zu gefährden?
Vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber wie wolltest du zu dem Zeitpunkt (Stichtag 1.1.43)  noch rauskommen ohne weitere Großverbände zu gefährden?
> Vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen.



Ich bin doch kein militärischer Experte ,

mit einem Rückzug um 250 km hätte man sicherlich die Truppen sammeln,
und den Nachschub neu organisieren können

Aber egal,

wenn, hätte, aber

wir haber verloren,
und gut


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Nach der Einkesselung 250km zurück ziehen?


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nach der Einkesselung 250km zurück ziehen?



Nee, vorher schon

Anfang Nov. 1942


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Okay dann sind wir einer Meinung, hab dich verstanden, dass du das noch für 1943 für möglich gehalten hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2018)

Der Diskussion wenig zuträgliche Anmerkung:
Ich finde es etwas befremdlich, wie viele Leute hier ganz selbstverständlich von "wir" sprechen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Wenn man in Deutschland davon spricht, dass wir Verantwortung für den Holocaust tragen dann auch für den Rest der Deutschen Geschichte oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, wer ""man"" ist und was er macht und ich weiß, dass du regelmäßig alles anders machst als ich. Aber zumindest ich und so ziemlich alle Politiker, Gesetzetexte, etc. die mir spontan einfallen, sprechen davon, dass "Deutschland", als Rechtsnachfolger des dritten Reichs, diese Verantwortung trägt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

Dann ersetze "man" durch Staatsräson und fertig, wenn du so darauf rumreiten willst.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Diskussion wenig zuträgliche Anmerkung:
> Ich finde es etwas befremdlich, wie viele Leute hier ganz selbstverständlich von "wir" sprechen.



Wir sind hier in einem deutschen Forum,

und wenn ich von "wir" rede, dann meine ich auch uns Deutsche, unsere Vorfahren, und auch das dritte Reich,
gerade in Bezug auf diesen Thread 

Ich kann in Zukunft nicht schreiben, wenn wir, außer

"Polen, Chinesen, Indonesier, Japaner , Kroaten usw. " dann wäre ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2018)

Ich will euch nicht den Mund verbieten. Ich finde es, wie gesagt, nur befremdlich wenn sich jemand als einer zu erheblichen Teilen aus Nazis bestehenden Gruppe zugehörig fühlt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

Wir bezeichnen uns als Deutsche


----------

